
Ask HN: What project are you currently working on? – June - sideproject
What projects (hobby projects, side projects, startups) are you working on right now? Would love to hear what HN&#x27;ers are working on!<p>(ME : I&#x27;m working on currently to combine all the things that I&#x27;ve liked, bookmarked and up-voted - it&#x27;s called &quot;Marvelogs&quot; - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.marvelogs.com)<p>How about you?
======
thenomad
I've just launched my first comic, Carcosa -
[http://www.strangecompany.org/carcosa/](http://www.strangecompany.org/carcosa/)
. It's made using CGI techniques, but post-processed to look like hand-drawn
art. People seem to like it so far.

I'm working on 3 short films - one is literally hours away from completion,
one I've just shot, and one I'm shooting in two weeks.

All of them are at least moderately interesting from a technical standpoint:
the first is a two-hander between a live actor and a CGI motion-captured
character. The second uses practical effects including the quite marvelous "el
wire", but was made with a crew that goes beyond "tiny" and into "that
shouldn't be possible", largely by utilising the latest film tech (Rode's new
frequency-hopping wireless mic really saved our collective ass). And the third
I'm using as a chance to really stretch the Sony a7s's legs and get close to
Hollywood lighting without the Hollywood power bill, by using complex but very
low light at an ISO that would normally be unusable.

I'm also continuing to poke at VR - most recently experimenting with stereo
cubemaps, which are amazing. Here are my initial experiments with that:
[http://www.strangecompany.org/3-new-virtual-reality-
stereo-p...](http://www.strangecompany.org/3-new-virtual-reality-stereo-
panoramas-for-the-oculus-rift-and-gearvr/)

------
canterburry
Practive

Elevator Pitch: Gives you enough insight into problems your customers are
experiencing in realtime so that you can call them right away to make it
right, instead of waiting for them to call you...or worse, leave your
platform.

Integrated with Stripe, MixPanel, Mandrill, Gmail, MailChimp, Desk.com and
Zendesk. Ingesting and correlating datapoints with customer profiles in order
to trigger automated alerts.

Data is again siloed in third party partner systems. Time to bring it all back
home and see the end to end customer experience and act on problems regardless
of where they happen. Today's modern SaaS platforms generate enough data for
customer service or success reps to spot problems in real time and be
proactive about helping customers. We have the data, we just need to look at
it.

~~~
sideproject
is there a demo?

~~~
canterburry
Unfortunately not yet. Only 10% done. Is this something you need?

~~~
tixocloud
It's definitely a good idea and we're doing something similar but focused on
other data sources.

~~~
canterburry
I'd be curious to know what vendors you integrated with and for what purposes?

~~~
tixocloud
We're integrating with Forrester, Gartner, Nielsen, etc for analytical
purposes.

------
chaudhary27
Elevator Pitch: Carmatic - [http://carmatic.co](http://carmatic.co) (Car
owner's best friend) At your request, takes your car to the repair shop for
you and brings it back to your home or office. Think of 'Shyp for Car Repair'.
All for just $25. We are operational in NYC.

Why: Because It sucks to be spending a lot time taking your car to the repair
shop then either waiting there while its getting fixed or going back and forth
to pick it up later. The experience is just frustrating!

Feedback: Would love HN'ers to give some feedback! (email:
chaudhary.fsl@gmail.com)

------
andersthue
Just launched and signed on the first two customers (and a few early birds
still running free) on [http://timeblock.com](http://timeblock.com)

It is a new working methodology that helps Makers beat procrastination, get
more time in flow and have time for creating quality code while helping their
Managers get a better overview and more sleep.

We are shooting for public launch after the summer holidays, currently the
methodology is freely available if you sign up to our launch list. It's a
three day email course.

------
krapp
I managed to get audio and text working for my current project to build Space
Invaders in C++.

It is objectively terrible but there it is:
[https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders)

I need to spend a few weeks on Unity tutorials now so maybe I can learn to
make something people will actually want to play.

I'm also working on a Corona app and a Facebook API think for a startup i'm
interning/working at.

------
dlaz99
Working on a past due invoice management platform in between consulting work.
Basically it takes past due invoices and automates contact attempts. Emails,
Letters, Voice Messages, Text Messages and Faxes on a predefined schedule. It
also can be used for outbound calling campaigns and will soon have a built in
call scripting engine. Long term is going to be more of a full debt collection
platform.

If anyone is interested in more information feel free to email me at david at
pastduereceivables.org

------
siquick
Switching [http://soundshelter.net/](http://soundshelter.net/) over to Django

Been a surprisingly pleasurable experience so far.

~~~
japhyr
What was it built in originally? What's motivating you to switch to Django?

~~~
siquick
PHP & MySQL

No real technical reason for switching, more a need to scratch my nerdy itch.

Python seems like a super-clean language so far.

------
wz3chen
Creating a chrome extension that gives easy access to a user's playlists.

Here's the progress so far
[http://imgur.com/rNHzfj4](http://imgur.com/rNHzfj4)

Motivation: I pretty much use Youtube as my music player. Great selection and
I like watching the videos every now and then. The problem is that it doesn't
really have the UI of a music player e.g. easy access to all of my 200+
playlists.

------
Dom_2000
I am working on a location bookmarking & discovery application, called
kollekkt - [https://www.kollekkt.com](https://www.kollekkt.com) \- It lets you
collect, share and discover the best places around the world. Users can also
create their own, individual Collections of favourite places. It would be cool
to know what you think of it.

~~~
leeuwnhawk
How is it any different from the many other location bookmarking applications
already available in the market?

~~~
vincent_s
I guess most bookmarking apps focus on people who want to bookmark their own
stuff. Most of them never look at bookmarks from other users.

kollekkt seems to focus more on the discover part from how the site looks.

~~~
Dom_2000
Thanks for your comments! Indeed I started this project to provide friends
with a good solution to share and discover their favourite spots. So it's kind
of a social website. Before I started this application, we used to share our
individualised Google Maps among each other. I think it's more dedicated and
accessible this way.

------
andresmanz
Three projects: \- Liquicipe, an Android app for storing E-Liquid recipes
(primarily for testing C++ and Qt on Android)

\- A remake of my personal website with AngularJS and a Java Spring backend,
primarily for testing Spring and adding a few larger features

\- Some kind of colors game on Android, using libgdx - primarily because I
didn't know what to code

Marvelogs looks great. I'll keep an eye on it.

~~~
sideproject
any demos on your projects? Java Spring sounds a bit too heavy for a personal
website no?

~~~
andresmanz
Not anything useful, yet. Liquicipe is open source, but I'm not happy with it
yet:
[https://github.com/andresmanz/liquicipe](https://github.com/andresmanz/liquicipe)

Personal website is a bit of a wrong term, maybe. I work as a freelancer, so
I'll manage customers, code, invoices and all that stuff on the site. There
are other tools for doing that, so it's really more about testing out Spring.
:)

------
virde
Working on [https://zoomlee.com/](https://zoomlee.com/) to make it easier to
travel internationally hassle free and leave worrying about visa/passport
expiration dates, international tax tracking and safety concerns to technology
:). Organize and securely store important documents

~~~
sideproject
WOW. Looks awesome. What's your userbase like? I HATE having to fill out my
passport number in so many forms when traveling!

------
JSeymourATL
Nearshore/Offshore outsourcing concept. We match the talent to client needs.

Our bilingual team of software developers are based in Buenos Aires,
Argentina. Very easy connect and chat during the business day via Skype.

Currently helping with Market Discovery & Business Development. Ping me for
more details. > justin[@]accelone.com

------
veddox
Practising some Common Lisp/functional programming with a text-based MUD
([https://github.com/veddox/atlantis](https://github.com/veddox/atlantis)).
Don't expect the next nethack, but it's fun :-)

------
lsiebert
I realized I didn't have anything in python that I could put on my resume, so
I threw together a quick version of tail in python.

[https://github.com/gryftir/pytail](https://github.com/gryftir/pytail)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I've done quite a lot of python work, and so have it on my resume. I also have
lots of sample code.

But even so no one seems to believe I really know python. I like python, I
really do but even so I've completely given up on applying to python jobs.

------
iblaine
\- Building a "strandbeest" bike with legs instead of a back wheel (for fun)

\- Creating a sports site that will generate odds based on crowd sourced
content (as a hobby)

\- Developing a tool to manage data warehousing environments (as a side
business)

~~~
sideproject
any demos??? :)

~~~
iblaine
Soon. I'll have the strandbeest bike finished with videos up on
reddit.com/r/diy by the end of the month. The other projects are a few months
out.

------
Stoo
Still working on Storytella[0]. I'm currently working with a copywriter to get
some much needed user guides in place.

[0] [https://storytel.la/](https://storytel.la/)

------
JoeAltmaier
Group collaboration environment. Work together wherever you are. Bullpens with
people from different buildings, even different states, all talking and
sharing and collaborating together, continuously.

------
Jeremy1026
I am building my freelance business. Been working on my website,
jcurcioconsulting.com, pretty heavily over the last couple of weeks.

------
siscia
uLambda, just like AWS Lambda, but with REST API that you can actually use...

------
MichaelCrawford
The Global Computer Employer Index:
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

It's not yet really "global" by any means however I do have some decent
coverage of Portland, San Francisco, Seattle, San Luis Obispo, Santa Cruz and
New York City.

I've stopped posting new companies while I work on some tools to automate the
process. For example I keep new listings in a bunch of LibreOffice
spreadsheets. Last week I learned the hard way that the number of tabs is
limited to 95.

It is my hope that by doing this there will no longer be a need to find jobs
through staffing agencies. When I was just starting out I just looked up
"Computer Programming" in the Yellow Pages.

~~~
krapp
This looks great. I'll be watching the Austin list. When there is one.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I commonly say "I take requests". In part that's because it's easier for me to
focus on specific locations but it is quite hard for me to choose as there are
so many. In part it's because I already have at least a few companies for
hundreds of locations.

One of my little "Trade Secrets" is what I suppose one could call breadth-
first job hunting: rather than look for companies in Austin, I look for
companies just about anywhere, however quite commonly companies will have more
than one location. Just in the last few years it has become common for mid-
sized companies to open small development shops - I particularly see lots of
SFO/Portland/Seattle companies.

let me check... I have seven Austin companies however I know very well that
there are quite a lot more.

I'll post what I have shortly, then dig up some more tomorrow evening or so.

